
Saudi court sentences poet to death for renouncing Islam - dismal2
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/20/saudi-court-sentences-poet-to-death-for-renouncing-islam?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
maxharris
"Why Islam Needs a Reformation," by Ayaan Hirsi Ali:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/a-reformation-for-
islam-14268596...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/a-reformation-for-
islam-1426859626)

------
pseingatl
Why wouldn't he get a lawyer? When will people realize that if you engage with
the criminal justice system of any country without representation, bad things
will happen??

~~~
johng
If you read the article, you'll see why.

"“He was unable to assign a lawyer because his ID was confiscated when he was
arrested [in January 2014]. Then they said you must have a retrial and we’ll
change the prosecutor and the judges. The new judge didn’t even talk to him,
he just made the verdict.”"

------
venomsnake
With allies like these, we won't be needing enemies anytime soon. Saudi Arabia
just cannot implode soon enough. This is a theocracy the world can go without.

